# How Long Can You Wear Cornrows w/Extension



## vtoodler (Dec 21, 2011)

I want to braid my hair (which is natural).

Nevertheless, I know that most braids are damaging to hair. Cornrows, however, are not that damaging, and I'm thinking of doing cornrows with kankelon weave.

I was wondering how long do such braids usually last?

Below is a picture of a style that I'm thinking of doing:

http://www.maasaibraids.com/images/gallery/cornrows_singles.jpg


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm currently in cornrows and I'm hoping they will last for 4 weeks.  When I was a natural, I wouldn't last 2 weeks because of fuzzy overload.  I am now permed and ive had my cornrows for exactly 1 week...I wonder how long its gonna take for the fuzzies to appear....


----------



## yorkpatties (Dec 22, 2011)

Cornrows can be just as damaging as anything else. The last time I had cornrows I was maybe 3 months post relaxer and had them installed with synthetic (kanekalon) hair. I left them in for probably 3 weeks and had major breakage. People tend to think that the only damage comes from the pulling on your edges and nape, while that could be an issue if they're very tight, it's not the only issue. The synthetic hair does not agree with my hair, it basically slices right through my own hair. Just something you should be aware of before you get them done. I knew this was true from younger experiences with synthetic box braids, but I didn't realize the same would be true for cornrows. I personally can't have it done. I could get cornrows with human hair extensions, while that may not last as long and is more expensive, it is another option.


----------



## winona (Dec 22, 2011)

The longest I have lasted is 2 weeks before I started getting fuzzies


----------



## SamandI (Dec 22, 2011)

My hair is natural and I had Ghana braids in for 5 weeks. I scarfed my hair down every night and moisturized daily. When it was time to take them down, I did a hot oil treatment with the braids still in before I took them down. My hair had no breakage and I saw little shedding. I will say I was very anal with the braider and was very clear on what I wanted her to do (no tight braids, don't hold my edges, etc). I can't do single braids because it just doesn't agree with my fine hair, but the cornrows were just fine.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 22, 2011)

The type of braids op suggests in the pic can be of the most damaging sorts of extension b/c of the stress that is consistently evident. Often times, these types of braids lead to traction alopecia. 

I used to wear braids quite often, but I usually wore plaits. It allowed reduced tension on my follicles. Most of my edges were still in tact w/ plaits. That was not the case when I wore cornrows. 

Good luck!

ETA: I usually wore my braids no longer than 2 months.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm natural and my hair is fuzzy by default so I have never worn them over 2 weeks. I would never get them as long as what are in the picture. I always had them somewhere just past shoulder. I didn't get breakage and no problem with my edges. But I do have a hard time keeping moisture in my hair with extensions in. 

If my hair didn't get fuzzy I would leave them in for 4 weeks max.


----------



## aicramphoto (Dec 22, 2011)

Got a lot to say, bear with me!
- wear box braids or 3 rows of cornrows, both last about 4 weeks with special care
- cleanse scalp with ORS herbal cleanse
- keep curlie cues down with homemade black beeswax, shea butter, coconut oil
- get front of cornrows re-done every 2 weeks, keep in for about 6
- just started using kanekalon/toyokalon blend, it's soft, doesn't cut my hair
- summer vacation:  3 rows of cornrows for one week cuz I had to wash hair after swimming w/stocking cap


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 22, 2011)

3-4 weeks, don't get them too small cause of the chance of hair loss.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Dec 22, 2011)

The cornrows in the pic look really pretty however, they look to be very harsh on the hairline because they seem to be braided too tight IMO. I wear cornrows sometime but I do them myself and when they start to get fuzzy I add a very small amount of gel and wrap with a scarf. Works great and I was able to wear them for about a month. I did not add extensions though.


----------



## JudithO (Jan 18, 2012)

3XUVaGrad What did you moisturize with? Just water? Thinking of switching to cornrows as my PS.. Tired of wearing this hair out.


----------



## SamandI (Jan 18, 2012)

judy4all

I used Shea Moisture curl and style milk because that's what I had and alternated between that and plain water. Then I'd seal with whatever oil I had on hand. I would use a soft-bristle brush after applying the moisturizer and then tie down with a scarf every night.


----------



## napbella (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree with the other ladies. This style can be harsh on your edges. You may want to look for a style that's more "retention" friendly. As for moisture, try Scurl (white & blue bottle), its easy to use and basically has no smell. Keep in mind synthetic hair can pull moisture from your hair so you may have to moisturize at least daily especially in the winter.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 18, 2012)

I had a cornrow style with extensions for 4 weeks.  I did not have a style that allowed my cornrows to hang though.  They were style into a bun.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 19, 2012)

Cornrows done with my own hair can last 3 months maybe even 4 with weekly washes. When I do cornrows though, its typically just as a foundation for a protective style like crochet braids and aren't meant to be seen. My braids underneath get very frizzy but my hair is still detangled and moisturized, they just don't look very pretty. I have no issues with my hair when I take them down and it helps my hair thrive. I feel cornrows are healthiest when done with ones own hair.


----------

